
Ask HN: Best Mac OS X Password Manager - specialist
I currently use Keychain &#x2F; iCloud, 1Password, and Stickies to manage my passwords. Because one tool doesn&#x27;t handle everything.  (For instance, I put the &quot;2FA&quot; stuff like my first pet&#x27;s name in Stickies.) Which I imagine is less secure than having just one solution.<p>Is it reasonable to expect these solutions to converge? Now that Apple Safari has content blocking hooks, I fantasize they&#x27;ll add hooks for suggesting passwords and filling out forms. So that Safari and 1Password aren&#x27;t clobbering each other.<p>Instead of managing passwords, I&#x27;d like some kind of key exchange, a la ssh. Is that on the horizon?<p>Thanks for humoring my questions.
======
YoAdrian
I only use 1password across OSX, iOS and Windows. I share my vault via Dropbox
as iCloud doesn't play nice w/ Windows yet. You can add custom fields into
login records to save your 2FA stuff. Just flag the field as a password and it
won't show in plain text until you "reveal" it. It's one of the few of these
kinds of apps that are being integrated with other iOS apps at the moment
(e.g. eBay, Uber and Disney). Safari already has an extension for 1password. I
just tell it and Chrome to not ask to save passwords and log in via the
extension.

~~~
specialist
Thanks for the replies. I guess I just needed validation before abandoning
Keychain.

I'll figure out how to migrate the 2FA stuff.

Is a Keychain -> 1Password migration tool (feature) a good idea?

------
laveur
I also only use 1Password. It supports more than just passwords, it includes
Credit Card Info, and App Registration data as well. Its been great to get
access to it, and use the password generator at work to generate new passwords
every 180 days because of our password policy :(

------
cjensen
Use 1Password's "Secure Notes" instead of stickies so that your 2FA stuff is
encrypted.

~~~
skygazer
I use 1Password as well, but instead of using its secure notes section for
"security question answers," I put these inside optional fields in the
1Password logins records for the particular site. You can create whatever
additional fields you like, or just use the note field. Further, instead of
adding "valid" information, I use random strings of characters for my answers,
and store them here as well, unique to each site. Seems much more secure than
telling a whole bunch of sites my first pets name.

Another nice feature of 1Password is that it can store/generate the rolling
Google Authenticator style 2 factor authentication codes right inside the
login details in one of the additional fields.

